# Filter For Heater?



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I was looking around the OB and don't see a filter on the heater. There is one on the ceiling for the AC, but it looks like the heater just draws in unfiltered air below the Fridge.

Anyone have a mod for this?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We made one that is tacked to the inside of the louvered panel. Just buy a cheap AC filter, take the panel off and cut the filter to fit. Then re install the panel. It is not 100% but better then the zero it was.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> We made one that is tacked to the inside of the louvered panel. Just buy a cheap AC filter, take the panel off and cut the filter to fit. Then re install the panel. It is not 100% but better then the zero it was.


Thanks again Andy,

That was one of my possible options, depending on if I had overlooked it or not.

Paul


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use this material for my a/c unit and use velcro to hold it in place for the heater. Since it's white, it can go on the outside of the woodwork in the OBs, if you prefer not to remove the panel. REALLY removes the dust, etc. http://onlineallergyrelief.com/airfilter/vent/vent.html
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I was once told by the dealer that worked on my old Outback to NOT put a filter on the heater because a filter - by its very nature - would restrict airflow to the heater - and cause the fan to not only work harder - but produce less...

.02


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> I was once told by the dealer that worked on my old Outback to NOT put a filter on the heater because a filter - by its very nature - would restrict airflow to the heater - and cause the fan to not only work harder - but produce less...
> 
> .02


That makes sense Ghosty, but I am concerned about the eventual build of of dust and debris that would ultimately do the same thing. What do you think?

Paul


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I was once told by the dealer that worked on my old Outback to NOT put a filter on the heater because a filter - by its very nature - would restrict airflow to the heater - and cause the fan to not only work harder - but produce less...
> 
> .02


That can be said for every system ever built with a filter in it. You have to balance the benefits to the cost. The location of the furnace intake ensure in our trailer that the fan would be plugged with dog hair in very short order without a filter. I am not worried about every speck of dust or recommend putting in a HEPA Filter, just a coarse filter to snag the dog hair and other debris that may be dropped on the floor.

But then Ghosty what would you know about using a heater?????







Now when it comes to AC operation I will look to you boys down south.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> I was once told by the dealer that worked on my old Outback to NOT put a filter on the heater because a filter - by its very nature - would restrict airflow to the heater - and cause the fan to not only work harder - but produce less...
> 
> .02


That can be said for every system ever built with a filter in it. You have to balance the benefits to the cost. The location of the furnace intake ensure in our trailer that the fan would be plugged with dog hair in very short order without a filter. I am not worried about every speck of dust or recommend putting in a HEPA Filter, just a coarse filter to snag the dog hair and other debris that may be dropped on the floor.

But then Ghosty what would you know about using a heater?????







Now when it comes to AC operation I will look to you boys down south.
[/quote]

Good points Andy. The floor intake makes sense from a thermodynamic standpoint, but all it does is suck the debris right in. Looks like a course filter like the one on the AC is probably the best bet. Lets plenty of air through but catches the 'big stuff' and keeps it out of the heater.

I guess you could always set up a small HEPA filter if you wanted year round allergen protection.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I was once told by the dealer that worked on my old Outback to NOT put a filter on the heater because a filter - by its very nature - would restrict airflow to the heater - and cause the fan to not only work harder - but produce less...
> 
> .02


But then Ghosty what would you know about using a heater?????







Now when it comes to AC operation I will look to you boys down south.
[/quote]

HEY!! I take offense to that ... I turn my heater on once a year for two minutes to make sure the thing lights up !!!!









I will say that down here all I run is ceramic heaters if i ever do need heat .... that RV heater sucks up propane fast!!!!


----------

